# BB30 Adapter loctite or epoxy



## Biggard (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a 2010 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 that continues to make the clicking sound from the BB area. I have tried everything to silence the noise including replacement of the bearings twice. I know its the BB because we checked all of the usual suspects when a clicking or creaking is experienced (skewers, chainring bolts, seatpost clamp, saddle, pedal threads etc). From what I have read on this site and elsewhere this can occur when there is a tolerence issue with the BB30 shell and bearings. I have decided to try the press fit adaptor and return to using my old DA cranks. What I want to know is if I should use an epoxy to permanently stick in the insert or should I use loctite? Would that be okay for a lasting creak/click free instalation? I have no intention to use BB30 again on this frame.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

I remember there was a recall on the fsa cranks a while back. Not sure if its the same problem your talking about .


----------



## Biggard (Sep 29, 2005)

No, according to the serial numbers FSA listed, mine was unaffected by the recall.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Get rid of the sleeve and run the Wheels Mfg BB30 spacers. That allows you to run the BB30 setup on your standard crank.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

+1:thumbsup: 



AvantDale said:


> Get rid of the sleeve and run the Wheels Mfg BB30 spacers. That allows you to run the BB30 setup on your standard crank.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

bon_gabs said:


> +1:thumbsup:


+2

I'm using the SRAM version for my Red crankset, and I have no creaks at all. I wouldn't even consider using the press fit adapter.


----------

